# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Networking & Wireless > [SOLVED] Help needed with ASUS USB-N13 Wireless Network Adapter

## redsultan

Hi there,
I've been searching the Internet for some help with this wireless gadget I recently bought.
I bought this specific model because there was a nice 'logo' printed on its box saying the magic words 'linux support'... :Capital Razz: 
*http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...IcJ&templete=2*
However I'm having a real hardship to make it work (it does work under XP...).

There is a compressed file on the disk provided (it can be downloaded from ASUS, too), but I'm not really into programming as I'm kinda new to the whole linux thing  :Wink: 

Normally I'm able to work out some solution after having an extensive research done, like I managed to bring my laptop pcimca wireless card to life, also my Dell/Lexmark printer is working nicely. Well done, me  :LOL: 

But this baby is out of my league. So if you are out there for helping others, please gimmme some advice...

I try to attach the compressed file, it has a readme, with installation guide, but for my knowledge in linux it's not detailed enough, though.

Thanks for your help, you are awesome  :Smile:

----------


## chili555

Please insert the device and open Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal and do:

```
lsmod | grep -e rt2 -e rt3
lsusb
```

Post the result and we'll proceed.

Here is a preview of a possible solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...5&postcount=16

----------


## redsultan

Hi, thanks for the quick reply.
So after lsmod and lsusb, here is what I got:

redsultan@redsultan-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep -e rt2 -e rt3
redsultan@redsultan-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1307:0165 Transcend Information, Inc. 2GB/4GB Flash Drive
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c045 Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

I hope it helps...

----------


## chili555

It helps!

```
$ modinfo rt3070sta | grep 1784
alias:          usb:v0B05p1784d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
```

Please open a terminal and do:

```
sudo modprobe rt3070sta
iwconfig
```

Do you now have a wireless interface, ra0 or wlan0, perhaps? Can you click the Network Manager icon at the top right of your desktop, see your network and connect?

----------


## redsultan

Here's what I got:

redsultan@redsultan-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe rt3070sta
[sudo] password for redsultan: 
redsultan@redsultan-desktop:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

----------


## chili555

Let's take a look at:

```
dmesg | grep rt3
ls /etc/Wireless/RT3070STA
```

We'll get to the bottom of this!

----------


## redsultan

redsultan@redsultan-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep rt3
redsultan@redsultan-desktop:~$ ls /etc/Wireless/RT3070STA
RT2870STA.dat
redsultan@redsultan-desktop:~$

----------


## chili555

Let's try a fix:

```
sudo cp /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA.dat /etc/Wireless/RT3070STA.dat
sudo modprobe rt3070sta
dmesg | grep rt3
iwconfig
```

Thanks.

----------


## redsultan

There you go:
redsultan@redsultan-desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA.dat /etc/Wireless/RT3070STA.dat
cp: cannot stat `/etc/Wireless/RT2870STA.dat': No such file or directory
redsultan@redsultan-desktop:~$

----------


## chili555

Oops! I missed a directory. Sorry about that. Please try:

```
cd /etc/Wireless/RT3070STA 
sudo cp RT2870STA.dat RT3070STA.dat
sudo modprobe rt3070sta
dmesg | grep rt3
iwconfig
```

----------


## prayersfor.rain

dmesg | grep ra0 [   26.592036] ra0: no IPv6 routers present  
 [   40.178143] rtusb_disconnect: unregister_netdev(), dev->name=ra0!  
 [   54.620019] ra0: no IPv6 routers present 


sudo cat /var/log/syslog | grep ra0  
Dec 30 10:47:56 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready  
 Dec 30 10:47:58 d00m-desktop avahi-daemon[985]: Registering new address record for fe80::22cf:30ff:fea2:2127 on ra0.*.  
 Dec 30 10:48:07 d00m-desktop kernel: [   24.592009] ra0: no IPv6 routers present  
 Dec 30 10:48:07 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ra0) starting connection 'nittnen'  
 Dec 30 10:48:07 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)  


 Dec 30 10:48:07 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)  
 Dec 30 10:48:07 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ra0/wireless): access point 'nittnen' has security, but secrets are required.  
 Dec 30 10:48:07 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)  


 Dec 30 10:48:18 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)  


 Configure) starting...  
 Dec 30 10:48:18 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)  
 Dec 30 10:48:18 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ra0/wireless): connection 'nittnen' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.  
 Dec 30 10:48:18 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ra0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.  
 Dec 30 10:48:18 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected  
 Dec 30 10:48:18 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning  
 Dec 30 10:48:18 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating  
 Dec 30 10:48:28 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected  


     Dec 30 20:31:17 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): device state change: 6 -> 9 (reason 7)  
 Dec 30 20:31:17 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ra0) failed for access point (nittnen)  
 Dec 30 20:31:17 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ra0) failed.  
 Dec 30 20:31:17 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)  
 Dec 30 20:31:17 d00m-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  (ra0): deactivating device (reason: 0). 







Hopefully I included the correct information. I saved the entire thing just in case!

----------


## chili555

I wonder if Network Manager is refusing to connect the wireless because you simultaneously have wired ethernet connected. Is there an ethernet cable attached? Please detach it and try again.

----------


## prayersfor.rain

That I know of I'm not connected to anything through wired ethernet.  Like I'm not connected to any of the other computers in the house, and I'm getting on the internet by dual booting winxp (the dongle works there).

----------


## coyote2

With the latest ubuntu 10.10 2.6.35-24-generic-pae kernel, the Asus USB-N13 300Mbps adapter is fully plug & play. Unfortunately, I moved the N-router to my mum's place, unable to confirm the kernel allows it to connect at 300N speed. 

In the earlier kernel version for 10.10, adding the two lines allow it to connects at 54G speed to the N router only.

----------


## Craig_W

Hi and Happy New Year, new poster and new to Ubuntu to boot. 

I have had great success getting the Asus N13 to work manys thanks to the original poster, Chilli555 and all other contributors. 

Should anyone be kind enough to find out how to configure it to 802.11n speeds i would be most grateful

Regards Craig

----------


## prayersfor.rain

> With the latest ubuntu 10.10 2.6.35-24-generic-pae kernel, the Asus USB-N13 300Mbps adapter is fully plug & play. Unfortunately, I moved the N-router to my mum's place, unable to confirm the kernel allows it to connect at 300N speed. 
> 
> In the earlier kernel version for 10.10, adding the two lines allow it to connects at 54G speed to the N router only.


I'm sticking with 9.10 because I know it works for me.  When 10.04 came out I tried it and got a frozen mouse that required restart.  When I tried to upgrade to 10.10 by first moving to 10.04 my mouse would freeze every time right before I had the chance to upgrade to 10.10.  I've searched forums for fixes for that problem but haven't found anything.  But no matter, because I have 9.10 and I'm not installing anything I don't know works for sure for sure.

Now to get this thing working with it.

----------


## hallandnash

I can't seem to get by the make stage, using either the driver in this thread or the newest one from ralink.

Here's the output:


```
~/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0 $ sudo make

make -C tools
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/lisa/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/tools'
gcc -g bin2h.c -o bin2h
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/lisa/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/tools'
/home/lisa/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/tools/bin2h
cp -f os/linux/Makefile.6 /home/lisa/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/os/linux/Makefile
make  -C  /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/lisa/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/os/linux modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'
  CC [M]  /home/lisa/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/os/linux/../../common/cmm_mac_usb.o
/home/lisa/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/os/linux/../../common/cmm_mac_usb.c: In function NICInitRecv:
/home/lisa/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/os/linux/../../common/cmm_mac_usb.c:83: error: implicit declaration of function usb_buffer_alloc
/home/lisa/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/os/linux/../../common/cmm_mac_usb.c:83: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
/home/lisa/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/os/linux/../../common/cmm_mac_usb.c:112: error: implicit declaration of function usb_buffer_free
make[2]: *** [/home/lisa/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/os/linux/../../common/cmm_mac_usb.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/home/lisa/myinstalls/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/os/linux] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'
make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
```



```
$ lsusb
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c00c Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 802.11n Network Adapter
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

any help would be great

----------


## chili555

What has been your experience with the native driver rt2870sta? Please post:

```
sudo modprobe rt2870sta
lsmod | grep rt2 
dmesg | grep -i rt2
```

Thanks.

----------


## hallandnash

> What has been your experience with the native driver rt2870sta? Please post:
> 
> ```
> sudo modprobe rt2870sta
> lsmod | grep rt2 
> dmesg | grep -i rt2
> ```
> 
> Thanks.


I'm assuming this was for me  :Smile:  ... 

I've never gotten anything to install or work with this usb. Currently I have my internal wifi working.. but that's all



```
$ sudo modprobe rt2870sta
$ lsmod | grep rt2
rt2870sta             405890  0 
crc_ccitt               1351  1 rt2870sta
 $ dmesg | grep -i rt2
[  735.021326] rt2870sta: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.
[  735.039687] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2870
```

----------


## chili555

> I'm assuming this was for me


Yes, indeed. Because this is getting long and confusing, please start a new thread and send me a private message if I don't catch it.

So far so good.

----------


## pythonX13

I don't think I managed to read the entire thread, and this may have come up. (Sry if this is rule-breaking then.) I mangled and mashed through the above steps before updating Ubuntu at all. I just did a fresh install of 10.10 x64 the day before. 

Worked fine after I updated. This may apply to some users, idk.

----------


## polarbear10

I tried Chili's bits and Post 35 here and found that when I was done I couldn't connect with "n" speeds...  I decided to look further and managed to install the latest drivers

DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.2_20100422

see the thread here - I have it working properly now  :Very Happy: 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10481486

----------


## olddouane

Hi Chili555 and thanks for the help in your #58
It was my first ubuntu-project to get this dongle work in Ubuntu10.10

----------


## thenickrulz

Sometimes mine cuts out... is there a way to fix this?

----------


## thenickrulz

Actually might wait until the new Ubuntu comes out.. it should be fixed then.....! 11.04!

----------


## khul

Did it work in 11.04? I had it working in 10.10, after fixing a couple of
compilation errors in the ASUS-provided code and doing the installation using insmod and cp since "make install" is confused about driver/firmware names. 

But after switching to 11.04 I cannot insmod my driver, since there is a bunch of modules already loaded. I guess they ought to handle the device, but they don't seem to. The network applet says something like "no firmware available" and I cannot scan for networks.

I guess I'll try to stop the loading of some modules  (if I can figure out how and which) and put in the one I compiled as before.

----------


## chili555

> Did it work in 11.04? I had it working in 10.10, after fixing a couple of
> compilation errors in the ASUS-provided code and doing the installation using insmod and cp since "make install" is confused about driver/firmware names. 
> 
> But after switching to 11.04 I cannot insmod my driver, since there is a bunch of modules already loaded. I guess they ought to handle the device, but they don't seem to. The network applet says something like "no firmware available" and I cannot scan for networks.
> 
> I guess I'll try to stop the loading of some modules  (if I can figure out how and which) and put in the one I compiled as before.


Please show us:

```
lsmod
```

Thanks.

----------


## Mud.Knee.Havoc

> Actually might wait until the new Ubuntu comes out.. it should be fixed then.....! 11.04!


Unfortunately, it's not fixed in 11.04.  :Sad:

----------


## satkins

I picked up one of these adapters a couple of weeks ago.  I was able to get it up and running using the network manager after getting the drivers from Asus.

But since I'm running a MythTV box on this machine I would like to have ra0 come up before gdm auto logs in.  A new kernel came out tonight (at least for me) on my 11.04 Mythbuntu box.  After upgrading I removed the network manager then recompiled the drivers for the n13 setting HAS_WPA_SUPPLICANT=Y and  HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT_SUPPORT=N and installed.

The drivers come up when I plug in the device.  In the /etc/Wireless/RT2870 dir I added my ssid and my key to the wpa2psk fields.  I connects to the router but won't authenticate.  I'm not sure if I have this right or not.

Thanks for any help

Stephen

----------


## chili555

> I would like to have ra0 come up before gdm auto logs in.


Does it run headless; that is without a monitor and no display manager such as Gnome or Unity? If so, and particularly if you've removed Network manager, the usual way to handle this is to amend /etc/network/interfaces:

```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto ra0
iface ra0 inet dhcp
wpa-essid <your_router>
wpa-psk <your_key>
```

If you want to easily access the MythTV machine, I'd probably use a static IP outside the range of addresses used by the DHCP server in the router:

```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto ra0
iface ra0 inet static
address 192.168.1.125
netmask 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.1.1
wpa-essid <your_router>
wpa-psk <your_key>
```

----------


## satkins

Thanks for the info.  I doesn't need to be with out the network manager but I've had issues with Mythtv if it does.  Basically because mythtv-backend won't run with out network and gnome hasn't logged in (automatically btw) when it tries to start mythtv-backend it fails and will only start manually.

So to fix it I have the wired network starting as static and it comes up before gnome does so the backend starts properly.  Now I wanted to move this machine to an area with no wired network so it kinda does need to start with out gnome running.

Thanks again.

----------


## chili555

I don't believe Network Manager will start without Gnome and so I believe the method I proposed above is the answer.

```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto ra0
iface ra0 inet static
address 192.168.1.125
netmask 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.1.1
wpa-essid <your_router>
wpa-psk <your_key>
```

Have you tried it? Does it work?

----------


## satkins

Right I don't want the network manager and I've uninstalled it.

I'm currently trying your solution but it's not working and I'm not sure why.  Here is what I currently have been trying in my interfaces file:

auto ra0
iface ra0 inet dhcp
wpa-ssid VE6CPU-N
wpa-ap-scan 1
wpa-proto RSN
wpa-pairwise CCMP
spa-group CCMP
wpa-key-mgmt WPA-PSK
wpa-psk 6676dfcaabexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx7a020ce1e98352eb31382xx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

In my router logs I see it connect but authentication fails.  I've blurred out some of my hex key but I've double checked and it is the full key that wpa_passphrase supplies.  Is this because I'm trying to use WPA2?  Or possibly because I'm using AES?

Stephen

----------


## chili555

> full key that wpa_passphrase supplies


In this file, you do not use a wpa_passphrase encrypted key; you use the key in plain text. Your file looks a bit busy. I suggest:

```
auto ra0
iface ra0 inet dhcp
wpa-ssid VE6CPU-N
wpa-psk <your_key>
```

Restart the interface:

```
sudo ifdown ra0 && sudo ifup ra0
```

Does it connect?

----------


## satkins

Changed the key to plain text.  No go with the stripped down interfaces file.

EDIT:

Okay I'm just not awake yet or something.  I decided to re-read the entire thread and even though I saw many people say "Just follow post #35" and I've read it many times, I just never created those two files.  After I did those two and rebooted, BANG!  I've got wireless.

Sorry for wasting your time Chilli555.  I do appreciate all the help you have given me.  Now to get some coffee or sleep.  Not sure which yet.

----------


## chili555

I was happy to help. Glad it's working. Have some sleep and then have fun!

----------


## robbiebravo

Here is how I got the ASUS-N13 USB working on wireless N speed in Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid. I'm a noob, it's my first post with code and such, so go easy on the mistakes, i hope this helps someone. All these steps are outlined somewhere in this forum. Since you got to this page you may have to remove some thing you've tried  before, with a first install you could start at step 7.


make sure any remains of a last install are removed, in the directory where you downloaded the drivers you installed before 

```
sudo make uninstall
```

you may have to remove some files manually 

```
cd /lib/modules/2.6.xx-xx-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless 
sudo rm rt2870sta.ko
sudo rm rt3070sta.ko
```

 where xx-xx stands for your kernel.and also check to see if there's nothing left in "/etc/Wireless"

```
cd /etc/Wireless
sudo rm -Rf RT2870STA
sudo rm -Rf RT3070STA
```

you might need to remove any already loaded modules: 

```
sudo modprobe -r rt2870sta
sudo modprobe -r rt3070sta
```

Also check if there are no modules automatically loading from your previous attempts and remove them from the file: 

```
sudo gedit /etc/modules
```

I also made sure there was nothing in:  "/etc/udev/rules.d/network_drivers.rules" and  "/etc/modprobe.d/network_drivers.conf" ie the files should be empty, before starting a new install. 

```
sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/network_drivers.rules
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/network_drivers.conf
```

Now you can start making a new installation. Downloading the 2.1.0.0 driver only gave me 'G' speeds, I used the 2.3.0.2 driver and got 'N' speeds, get it here: http://uk.asus.com/Networks/WiFi_Net...BN13/#downloadunpack and change directory to the driver you just downloaded. Now here is the trick, *you have to rename the file "RT2870STA.dat" to RT3070STA.dat" otherwise the "sudo make install" will give you errors*In the file "/os/linux/config.mk" mark "y" under both network manager and wpa_supplicant support: 

```
 sudo gedit /os/linux/config.mk
```

Go back to the driver directory and run 

```
sudo make
sudo make install
```

 (I did not have to edit the "/os/linux/usb_main_dev.c" file in the 2.3.0.2 version)Now create/edit this file 

```
sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/network_drivers.rules
```

 in which you paste: 

```
ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0b05", ATTR{idProduct}=="1784", RUN+="/sbin/modprobe -qba rt2870sta"
```

Create/edit this file: 

```
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/network_drivers.conf
```

 paste into this file: 

```
install rt2870sta /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install rt2870sta $CMDLINE_OPTS; /bin/echo "0b05 1784" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2870/new_id
```

Notice that *none of the lines says "rt3070sta" anywhere*,* change all of them to "rt2870sta"* THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT, without it i couldn't get it to workrebootcheck iwconfig, should give you 'N' speeds, done.

----------


## miguelh3000

> fwiw, i followed #35 (prepending 'sudo' to everything) and then followed the fixes in #58 and everything is working perfectly now.  thanks for your help guys.
> 
> ji


Hi guys,

I registered to also say that I followed #35 and then the fix on post #58 and was able to install the wireless adapter. Took me 5 hours of understanding Ubuntu and reading, and trial and error but I got it with the help from this forum. Thanks!

PS: In my case, only the newest driver, RT5370 v2.5.0.1, from this post would install without giving me a "'LINUX' error 2". Besides that, the steps from the above two post's worked.

----------


## wdutcher

Hi All.  I'm looking for some help with my recently purchased USB-N13.  I'm now running 11.10 Alpha3 (which I upgraded to in desperation after failing to get wireless networking up and running on 11.04).

I've generally tried everything posted here and elsewhere, though a bit haphazardly.  With the latest drivers from Ralink, and using the firmware included with 11.10 Alpha3 this is my current state:



```
% uname -mr
3.0.0-7-generic x86_64
```

After installing the rt2870sta.ko


```
% sudo insmod rt2870sta.ko

% dmesg
...
[ 3708.551716] rtusb init --->
[ 3708.551772] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2870
```

But, no wlan


```
% sudo iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```



```
% lsusb | grep 2870
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N13 802.11n Network Adapter [Ralink RT2870]

% lsmod | grep rt2870
rt2870sta             629991  0
```

A little bit on how I got here might be relevant...
- Tried a TP-LINK TL-WN722N with Ubuntu 11.04.  Wireless interface seemed to function and recognize available networks, but I couldn't authenticate.
- After googling a bit, I decided to return the TP-LINK and buy the Asus USB-N13, hoping it'd plug-n-play... but same result.  Started looking at all the posts on this and other forums and going down the path of installing the latest drivers.
- Latest Ralink driver:  Whether on 11.04 or 11.10, my current state (no wireless network interface) is the furthest I've been able to get with this driver.
- Latest driver on the ASUS website for USB-N13: With this older driver, I'm able to get a bit further.  The wireless network interface is available as ra0 and available wirelss networks show up in the network manager.  However, I'm not able to connect/authenticate to my home network.

Any guidance or suggestions on how to get wireless up and running with this adapter on 11.10?

----------


## coyote2

I  followed the instructions at post 137 & managed to get the wireless interface working. 

However, no matter whether I use version RT5370 v2.5.0.1 or 2.3.0.2, I am still just connected at 54Mbps.

Any chance I have to do some settings on my Asus RT-N16 router? 

I have already set 

channel bandwidth to 40MHz
Tried channel = auto, 3, 4 all the same.

thing is, everything is working, but iwconfig shows 54Mbps no matter what I do.

----------


## chili555

@wdutcher--

See my PM.

----------


## mycotropic

Hi I downloaded the newest install disk and I have no wireless using this exact same ASUS device. I can go into network Tools, select, Wireless interface (wlan0), configure with the network name and security and I have nothing. The network connection "Last Used" is "never" and nothing I can do changes it at all. Is this a problem with the USB device, the drivers or what? How can you even tell?

iwconfig shows wlan0 as IEEE 802.11bgn ECCID :Surprised: ff/any Mode:Managed access point: not associated tx-power=0 dbm retry long limit:7 rts thr :Surprised: ff fragment thr :Surprised: ff power management :Surprised: n

any clues?

----------


## chili555

> Hi I downloaded the newest install disk and I have no wireless using this exact same ASUS device. I can go into network Tools, select, Wireless interface (wlan0), configure with the network name and security and I have nothing. The network connection "Last Used" is "never" and nothing I can do changes it at all. Is this a problem with the USB device, the drivers or what? How can you even tell?
> 
> iwconfig shows wlan0 as IEEE 802.11bgn ECCIDff/any Mode:Managed access point: not associated tx-power=0 dbm retry long limit:7 rts thrff fragment thrff power managementn
> 
> any clues?


Let's have a look at:

```
lsmod | grep rt2
```

Thanks.

----------


## mycotropic

i can't cut and paste because i'm on a laptop (also ubunto, 8.04, operating perfectly fine on the same wireless network) so i have to type the output;

rt2870sta   410104 0
rt2800usb    17907 0
rt2800lib    43824 1 rt2800usb
crc-ccitt    12595  2 rt2870sta, rt2800lib
rt2x00usb  19693  1 rt2800usb
rt2x00lib  39075  3 rt2800usb, rt2800lib, rt2x00usb
mac80211  257001  3 rt2800lib, rt2x00usb, rt2x00lib
cfg80211  156212  2 rt2x00lib, mac80211

----------


## chili555

Pllease see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi..._Natty%2011.04

----------


## mycotropic

Thanks, it's trying to connect and probably hanging my router settings. Thanks very much for the help!

----------


## Need_your_Advice

Chili55

I need your help.  I tried to install the driver you had on your #17 (2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0.tar.bz2) so my Wireless adapter USB-N13 would work.

I thought I had succeeded until I  typed iwconfig in a terminal window and noticed that the 'Bit Rate and the RTS' were missing.

Code:
    **** horace@horace-desktop ~/Downloads/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0 $ iwconfig
        lo        no wireless extensions.

        eth0      no wireless extensions.

        ra0       RT2870 Wireless  ESSID:""  
                  Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.412 GHz  
        ****      Bit rate is missing    
        ****      RTS ... is missing
                  Link Quality=10/100  Signal level:0 dBm  Noise level:-143 dBm
                  Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
                  Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

When I typed 'dmesg | grep -e rt3 -3 ra0' in the terminal window, nothing happened.  

    lsmod | grep -e rt2 -e rt3
    dmesg | grep -e rt3 -e ra0
    modinfo rt3070sta | grep -e version -e 1784

Code:
    **** horace@horace-desktop ~/Downloads/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0 $ lsmod | grep -e rt2 -e rt3
        rt3070sta             512239  0 

Code:
             horace@horace-desktop ~/Downloads/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0 $ dmesg | grep -e rt3 -e ra0
        **** NOTHING!

Code:
         horace@horace-desktop ~/Downloads/2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0 $ modinfo rt3070sta | grep -e version -e 1784
        version:        2.1.2.0
        srcversion:     490C020EB5EF0484E8F2833
        vermagic:       2.6.32-02063235-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 586  

I think I am close, but no cigar yet. Please help me to get it working.

What I did to install the driver, from start to finish including the reference I used as a guide, is in the attached file What_I_Did.gz.

----------


## chili555

This is an old, old thread. What we did in early 2010 is no longer the preferred method. Need_your_Advice, please start your own new thread and post the information above plus:

```
modinfo rt2870sta
```

Thanks.

TO THE SEARCHERS: This is too old. Please start a new thread and we'll use new methods.

----------


## j_mill

> How much more could you want!?!? Did you click the Network Manager icon and try to connect?
> 
> I think you are moments from [SOLVED].


You just [SOLVED] my problem, chili555. Thank you!!

----------

